# First SHOT at Macro



## GilCarr (Mar 16, 2010)

Well I just got the Kenko extension tubes in the mail so I gave them a try. Let me know how I did for my first try. I paired the tubes with my 70-200 is usm. I find it hard to get focus. Will a macro lense make it easier?

Sorry if I posted to many pictures. If these offend anyone I'll take them down.

Gilbert


----------



## cnutco (Mar 17, 2010)

I do not care much for #1,2 and 5.

I love the others!  What kind of snake is that?


----------



## JeffieLove (Mar 17, 2010)

I think #5 is rather disgusting... It looks like you scared the crap out of the cricket... literally... 

The snake ones scared my son to death... 

I like the flowers though  Especially the orange flowers with the water drops  

The shots of the water drops alone look kind of soft to me though...


----------



## GilCarr (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks guys as for the cricket my wife killed it and since I photograph everything else I though why not this. As for the snake its a Rosy Boa.

I think for using kenko tubes and it being my first time I did ok.


----------



## tomhooper (Mar 17, 2010)

Number eleven, (next to last one), the best by far.


----------



## JeffieLove (Mar 17, 2010)

Are these the tubes you're using? 

AEXTUBEDGC Kenko DG Auto Extension Tube Set for the Canon EOS AF Mount.


----------



## the Virginian (Mar 17, 2010)

GilCarr said:


> I find it hard to get focus. Will a macro lense make it easier?


Not really. When you get into macro range, any movement of the camera or subject can mess up all your efforts. Adding extension tubes changes the focal length of the lens, closes down the actual f/stop, and increases the depth of field making critical focus more difficult.

I enjoyed the snake photos. I never seem to photograph them doing anything more interesting than flicking their tongues.


----------



## GilCarr (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok thanks for the help guys and those are the tubes I used.


----------

